# Suggestions for lively, colourful "top dwelling" community fish



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi! I've once again stocked my aquarium, but my fish (except the betta) seem to stay at the bottom half of the tank. I'd like some suggestions for fish that will hang out near the surface and not hide in the plants.

The tankmates will be corys, cardinal and rummynose tetras, 1 betta, 1 angel and a pair of kribs.

My criteria are:
- must get along with above fish and especially not nip the betta/angel's fins
- colourful/pretty to look at
- small
- able to live in small #s (I'm thinking of getting 3-5 fish)
and obviously must enjoy swimming near the water's surface.

Please don't suggest danios of any kind or hatchetfish (hate the former, have had bad luck with the latter committing suicide)

Thanks!


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Clown/Rocket Killifish?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dwarf Gouramis black neons, rainbows are nice .


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

danios and guppies. i find that the ones i have mostly hang out in the middle-top of the tank. my gouramis love to hang out in floating plants at the surface also.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

My female gourami used to be all over, but she hides now. The small male does go all over though.

My guppies and platies hang out at the top....but don't know how they would do with a betta. being fancy tail guppies, not sure the betta would take to them or chase and fight with them. Would be great if he got along...would mean a bigger tank for him to roam.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I _could_ technically put the betta back in a 1 gallon tank, but he seems to like swimming around the larger one. Are gouramis and angels ok together? I like the idea of a couple dwarf gouramis. Never thought of rainbows - although I haven't had much luck with them in the past. I considered black neons, but I think they'd probably just hang out in the plants with my cardinals and rummies....hmmm

oops...I just read that "gouramis" is actually incorrect as gourami is already plural! There's a little english lesson for us all! lol


----------



## Daveyman (Jan 28, 2009)

newbiefishfanatic said:


> danios and guppies. i find that the ones i have mostly hang out in the middle-top of the tank. my gouramis love to hang out in floating plants at the surface also.


Haha that's the same with me!

My Gold Gourami stays in my trees, and my blue gourami stays in the rock castle... their names are Tarzan and King =)


----------



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

how anout more cardinal tetras? they will school in bigger groups and feel more secure and there fore be closer to the top!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I kept 6-7 White Cloud Mountain minnow with my betta in a 7G. They mostly hung out at the top of the tank adding quite a bit of movement. When they buzzed past him resting on plants, he chased them a lot but I never really saw them bother him.

Pretty and underrated little fish, not as flashy as cardinals or neons, but once they are comfortable in the tank they colour up with sliver/red/brown are really nicely IMO.


----------

